# My new favorite doe!



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

I just love how this little doe grew up! She has bigger than average ears (compared to my other mice) and her overall appearance is way more appealing to me. She started out being jumpy and scared of everything. Now when I walk in the room she tries to climb up her tank to greet me. I am beyond happy I decided to keep her, she should help us a lot in a project Jess and I are working on.



















She will be bred to the father of Jess's most recent litter, an ry merle.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

She's pretty!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww, she's so sweet. I can see why you decided to keep her!


----------



## jessilynn (Jul 9, 2010)

Aww, I love my RY boy :love1


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks guys! I'm excited to see what these two will produce!


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

She looks like my Purdy...








cute


----------



## Bryana (Nov 30, 2009)

Their markings are very similar!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I love your RY merle boy!!


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

really cute


----------

